# Pumpkin Bread from Fresh Pumpkin



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm growing cooking pumpkins this year, Sweet Sugar Pie. I got two fruits early so decided to make some pumpkin bread.

I made puree and then followed my favorite recipe. The flavor of home grown cooking pumpkins is superb. I started growing pumpkins in England when I couldn't get canned pumpkin and have never looked back since!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes Kellie it's so fun to do.
Did you know that you can use it in so many baking things, even pancakes and you don't really get a pumpkin flavor form it. REALLY!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes!! I'm going to make pumpkin filled raviolis soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nom nom nom


----------

